# Xorg turns into Saving Mode



## yoann (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi,
I just installed FreeBSD and compiled Xorg. When I start X, my monitor turns into Saving Mode with black screen.

You can see DMPS is enabled in file Xorg.0.log:

```
[ 1714.171] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
```

my PC is an hp compaq dc7800 with an integrated graphic card (intel) in it:

`pciconf -lv | grep -B3`


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x2818103c chip=0x29b28086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
--
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:   class=0x038000 card=0x2818103c chip=0x29b38086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```

`xset -q`

```
xset: unable to open display ""
```

Here my driver-intel.conf:

```
Section "Device"
   Identifier   "Card0"
   Driver       "intel"
   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
```

xorg.conf.new generated by `X -configure`:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
   Identifier     "X.org Configured"
   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
   ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
   Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Keyboard0"
   Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Mouse0"
   Driver      "mouse"
   Option       "Protocol" "auto"
   Option       "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
   Identifier   "Monitor0"
   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
   ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
   Identifier   "Monitor1"
   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
   ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]
   Identifier  "Card0"
   Driver      "vesa"
   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>
   Identifier  "Card1"
   Driver      "modesetting"
   BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
   Identifier "Screen0"
   Device     "Card0"
   Monitor    "Monitor0"
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     1
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     4
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     8
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     15
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     16
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     24
   EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
   Identifier "Screen1"
   Device     "Card1"
   Monitor    "Monitor1"
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     1
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     4
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     8
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     15
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     16
   EndSubSection
   SubSection "Display"
       Viewport   0 0
       Depth     24
   EndSubSection
EndSection
```
[/file][/file]


----------



## aragats (Jun 12, 2017)

Yannh , add to your /boot/loader.conf:
	
	



```
i915kms_load="YES"
```
reboot the system and try starting Xorg without any .conf files. Nowadays in most cases they are not needed, you may need to add a couple in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ e.g. for a touchpad or something else.


----------



## yoann (Jun 12, 2017)

and now my monitor turns into Power Safe Mode, even with Single User Option...what can I do now to revert back my /boot/loader.conf ?


```
kern.vty=vt
i915kms_load="YES"
```


----------



## aragats (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry for bad advice...
You may try blindly typing:
	
	



```
sed -i '' s/i915/#i915/ /boot/loader.conf
```
and reboot (after *-i* there are 2 single quotes).


----------



## yoann (Jun 12, 2017)

many thanks aragats, but now I can't boot...


----------



## aragats (Jun 12, 2017)

That's weird... You probably should boot off a USB flash drive, mount your filesystem and edit /boot/loader.conf manually.


----------



## yoann (Jun 12, 2017)

I just deleted my driver-intel.conf and from now on X can start, but in vesa only, no intel...


----------



## aragats (Jun 12, 2017)

yoann said:


> vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0: class=0x030000 card=0x2818103c chip=0x29b28086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00 vendor = 'Intel Corporation' device = '82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller' class = display


Here is the page with FreeBSD graphic support status, I'm not sure which family your 82Q35 belongs to...


----------

